# Dexter's just given me a few more grey hairs! Advice please!



## lynnmcp (Dec 28, 2011)

Dexter is my 11 month old cockapoo who is a lovely boy and generally really well behaved and calm natured. He is really good at recall even when there are other dogs around. However today over the park he came across a chewed up old ball and decided that he was NOT coming back to me. It seemed like he thought I was going to take the ball off him. I used my usual come command and when that didn't work tried telling him to wait which usually works very well. He just turned round and looked at me and then carried on trotting ahead. I then tried turning around and going in the opposite direction to no avail. By this time he was heading towards the exit of the park and I was in full panic mode. Fortunately I had left the car just outside the entrance in a cul de sac and that was where he was waiting when I eventually got to him. I was petrified and mad at the same time and I'm sorry to say I really shouted at him which was totally pointless and just made me feel even worse later! He has done something similar before with a piece of old tennis ball but I managed to get him back on his lead that time. Any help you can give me would be very gratefully received. I am really worried he will do this again and next time might not be so lucky.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I will be watching for answers with interest also as Sami's recall is awful at times, which means I can rarely let him off lead as I'm to afraid he will bolt after something. Does anyone have a poo that will come no matter what the temptation? If so please tell me how you do it?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't worry too much, they do sometimes test the boundary. If Dexter has good recall usually, that won't suddenly disappear. A couple of times when Millie was a puppy we had 'bad' walks where everything went wrong and she refused to listen. Go home have a cup of tea and rest. Then get back out there. The next walk was always much better than the previous one and re-instilled the owner/dog bond. 

Take the training back a few steps to reinforce the recall, take lots of high value treats. Find something on the walk, like a stick and give it to Dexter and take it back straight away. Praise, reward and give the stick back. Repeat. Get him to understand that although you take things away, they do also get returned. On the odd occasion you take things away for good, it shouldn't be such a big deal.

Next, try to build on the distance command Wait. My favourite and very useful. I came across this by accident and it went like this.... When Millie was walking and stopped ahead of me to wait for me I called out to her Wait, praised (used the clicker as I was clicker training at the time) and gave a treat. Keep working on this. Gradually over time I would call out Wait when she was just a few steps ahead and if she stopped, praise and reward. 

Build on both these things - Wait if Dexter is further ahead of you and just stops to wait for you. And trying to stop him mid walk.

Finally the thing to bear in mind, that sometimes they just get 100% distracted by something and no matter what you say or do, the distraction will win. In these situations decide how important it is to get him back and if the bribe of a treat will help him to come back. 



To be honest I don't mind if she comes back towards me or waits.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Recall - sadly even the very best dog could be tempted by something (cat, rotting fish heads, fox etc etc).
I used to have a truely wonderful GSD who represented the north west in GSD obedience rallies 25 years ago. She was brilliant and put up with me being very amateur! I was very lucky to have her as my first dog. But I did learn with her.
You have to be much more exciting than whatever they are being tempted by. Just running in the opposite direction might not be enough - waving your arms around and whooping, might help. Throwing yourself onto the ground and rolling around might just make your dog think it is worth coming back to investigate what you are doing... how much do you want your dog to come back? How silly are you prepared to be?
Keep a super special toy in your dog walking pocket (tugga or squeaky) but only have it available in special circumstances.
Tasty treats kept in an old film pot that rattles when it is shaken.
Call them back lots during every walk and always reward them for coming.
If they have something at home trying using 'swap' as a command and offer something better - on the walk this would be your super toy.
May help.
Don't give up - walks are the best!


----------



## lynnmcp (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your reply's - you gave me lots to think about! I hadn't considered rolling around on the ground but would definitely try it and blow looking stupid! When you're desperate you'll try anything! I'm picturing fellow walkers faces as I roll around on the ground  and having a little giggle to myself at the moment!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A shepherd once told me that your dog is always paying attention to what you are doing and the best way to get them back is to look at the ground really intently. They become so curious as to what has your attention that they come back to see. I have to say for me so far it has worked 100% on mini schnauzers, cavalier king Charles spaniel, greyhound and hairless Chinese crested/cocker spaniel. Will test this out again on Max!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the advise here. We are working on recall and not having much luck with it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All good advice, but most of which I have tried and if Dudley starts charging off after something I could be doing the most outrageous gymnastic routine with the loudest squeals and shouts and he just wouldn't notice as he is totally focused on whatever he is charging after!!(cat, another dog, bird etc). I would love to find a way to have him trained to stop when I want him to, as I don't feel happy when I know I don't have total control over him - I wonder if I will ever feel confident to walk him totally off lead again, been using the long line for over a month now. I do let him off when we meet friendly dogs to have a play with (too many tangles otherwise) and I know without distractions he will stay with me, in fact he is possibly better than some of the dogs we meet, but it is a worry that he will ignore me and charge off occasionally.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> A shepherd once told me that your dog is always paying attention to what you are doing and the best way to get them back is to look at the ground really intently. They become so curious as to what has your attention that they come back to see. I have to say for me so far it has worked 100% on mini schnauzers, cavalier king Charles spaniel, greyhound and hairless Chinese crested/cocker spaniel. Will test this out again on Max!


This is one method I have not heard of...must give it a try!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> A shepherd once told me that your dog is always paying attention to what you are doing and the best way to get them back is to look at the ground really intently. They become so curious as to what has your attention that they come back to see. I have to say for me so far it has worked 100% on mini schnauzers, cavalier king Charles spaniel, greyhound and hairless Chinese crested/cocker spaniel. Will test this out again on Max!


My collie, Inzi absolutely got this and came back to see what I was looking at. So Inzi and I are both looked fixedly at the patch of ground in front of me - Inzi no doubt wondering why, while Kiki just kept hoovering up rabbit poop... Lol Eventually (we are talking almost 5 mins, Inzi had dropped into a down beside me,still trying to work out what was so interesting) Kiki comes bouncing back and bites Inzi's ear!!


----------

